# How do you know if a rescuer/ rescue center is genuine?



## apyds (Oct 1, 2014)

Our family was looking to purchase a puppy. In the process of our search I today noticed an advert on a web site for a rescue center/ rescuer who claims to get pups from farmers who don't want them and re-home them (generally collies). She claims to have taken over from another lady who was doing the same work but has fallen ill and sounds like a "one lady band". Does this sound genuine? How would I check?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you in england? 
If so check if they are known to the local dog warden.
Also check to see if they are a registered charity ( not all charitable organisations are) if so uou can look up the registered charity number.


----------

